
New Twitter Homepage Goes Live With Search Front And Center - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/28/new-twitter-homepage-goes-live-with-search-front-and-center/
======
sidburgess
I really like how they have redefined their mission. For a long time, no one
has been using Twitter (at least not primarily) to tell others strictly what
they are doing. Twitter has finally turned the page, at least as far as their
homepage is concerned, to allow themselves to be defined by their fans. Bravo
Twitter!

------
click170
Am I the only one here who's thinking "About fucking time"?

I don't regularly use twitter, I've used it to keep track of the pirate bay
trials, and thats about it. It seemed absurd that search wasn't front and
center on their homepage before, at least to me.

------
Oompa
Makes sense, searching Twitter is one of the useful things about it. It's like
listening to conversations around the world about whatever topic you want.

~~~
sahaj
with so many people with so many different opinions about a subject, how will
twitter rank each of the tweets so that the information about a certain topic
is useful.

------
chris24
Does Twitter really have someone who writes up the explanations manually for
trending topics? For example:

 _Google Voice is a popular topic on Twitter right now. July 27th: Apple
blocks Google Voice applications from the iPhone app store._

------
sahaj
twitter is turning into google reader. and google reader is turning into
twitter.

------
dcurtis
Nowhere does the logged-out site answer the question "what is this?" anymore.
I guess they are assuming everyone knows what it is already. I think that
could be a mistake.

I wonder what will happen to the signup conversion now. I hope they did some
solid AB testing.

~~~
ivankirigin

      Twitter (tm) Share and discover what’s happening right now, anywhere in the world

Doubt they do AB testing for their front page for such a big change, else
TechCrunch would be all over that.

------
jrnkntl
First thing I noticed was that the search button is slightly off (Google
Chrome).

------
unalone
Does this mean they're no longer going to redirect all Twitter Search links
for users that aren't logged in? I hate not being able to follow links to
Twitter.

------
dc2k08
They need to do something about the spammers who use it brazenly to remain
continually on top of the search results.

------
kingsley_20
It doesn't say what it does. Who do they think they are, Google ?

------
barredo
I've just logged out and saw it. It has a pretty nice design and it's new main
focus is clear: Search.

I think Twitter is also rolling out a new sidebar updates:
<http://i32.tinypic.com/8wb0w6.jpg>

------
taitems
I think we can all agree its a vast improvement on the dog's breakfast that
was the previous front page.

